# Offset Drivers?



## redrooster (Oct 13, 2006)

What are your thoughts on a offset driver?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

The same as any other club. It helps golfers to square the head near impact, when they cannot square it via their turn.

In general it helps people maintain their poor swings, or those who simply cannot turn properly (age, disability)


----------



## redrooster (Oct 13, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> The same as any other club. It helps golfers to square the head near impact, when they cannot square it via their turn.
> 
> In general it helps people maintain their poor swings, or those who simply cannot turn properly (age, disability)


Thank you for the respond, blue3715. I have one other question. Being only 5'6" and a driver length is 45inches would it be wise too shave off an inch or lees on my driver? I do not have any problems hitting my irons or wedges as long I stay focused. 

______________
Cleveland Launcher 2006 Offset TI460
Callaway Big Beratha '06 4-pw
Cleveland Hybid 3i
Cleveland Cg10 wedges


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Drivers used to be 44.. you can try to choke up an inch before you cut.


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Also Stop You Slicing (Most The Time)
As You Said. Thats also why its almost imposible to slice irons!


----------

